# Which Garage poll 2008



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok.
As a lot of people has asked for a new poll here it is.

Mick.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Got to be RBM good lot of guys there.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes they are Tommy but you only get in the workshop if you can make a good brew. lol


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Talking to yourself again Tommy ? :wavey: 



Perfect Touch for me, Claudio, Rob and Justin have worked wonders on my cars and a few late nights to boot. They have a great passion for anything fast and nothing but love for the GTR's





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Perfect-Touch for me as well.

Many many good times and always produced the Good's even when the chips are down.

Without Tweenirob i would of sold or let the Lemon rot. And that is a fact!



Tweenirob all the way.


Mick


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

For me, I always have and always will use MGT. Very good and friendly service with a vast amount of knowledge....the GTR is with them know for a full rebuild with 2.8 stroker kit :thumbsup:


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

I did go to option motorsport years ago. But car is still sat in the garage.

Going on the last few years perfect touch is the place i will be going to


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Perfect Touch for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

RBM top my list


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Lag Monster said:


> I did go to option motorsport years ago. But car is still sat in the garage.
> 
> Going on the last few years perfect touch is the place i will be going to


it would make more sense to vote for a garage you actually used :chairshot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I use three garages - a different one for each car (and one of the garages isn't even listed!). So I can't vote for more than one and can't vote for all the ones I use anyway!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Perfect Touch for me :thumbsup:


PMSL at how Abbey were the first to vote for themselves!!!!....


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lamb said:


> Perfect Touch for me :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> PMSL at how Abbey were the first to vote for themselves!!!!....



How can you tell who votes for which Lamb?




Smokey


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

On the poll up top, click on the yellow number that shows how many people have voted for each garage......it then shows which members have voted.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Lamb said:


> Perfect Touch for me :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> PMSL at how Abbey were the first to vote for themselves!!!!....


don't laugh too much, Micks got his missus voting for PT 

mook


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> don't laugh too much, Micks got his missus voting for PT
> 
> mook



Mook.....has she?.....well i think you'll find Wendy is entitled to seeing as they have worked on her scooby.  :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yep Wendy's car was mapped by Perfect touch.

And my mum's was too. But she is not a member YET!!

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I am very glad to see Matsson is going to get the full potential out of his car.

Nice to have you in the stable Matsson. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Mick


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

TDi North for me ATM.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I am very glad to see Matsson is going to get the full potential out of his car.
> 
> Nice to have you in the stable Matsson. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Mick

Has Rick from neverendless been dumped


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

Risingsunperformance :thumbsup: is the place i take mine. Friendly and very helpful to get my car in a.s.a.p. for a major service and underseal. They also worked to my budget and didn't mind answering all the questions i had. As soon as i have the cash i'm going back for a remap (the only place i know of that can remap standard ecu's) and a few other bits. Top garage and a nice drive to it.(old roman roads, straight for miles)


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't see SP Autos on the poll?

What Andy W doesn't know about the RB engine just isn't worth knowing.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Lamb said:


> PMSL at how Abbey were the first to vote for themselves!!!!....


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Got my fire suit on already , but it lists the name of the people that voted in alphabetic order.......So yes we did vote for ourselves but listed us 1st................ready with the Co2 extinguisher...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Perfect-Touch for me, I've finally found a tuner to have faith in and we're finally getting all the problems and damage caused by the previous tuner sorted out.

Although... I did notice Tweenie had voted for RB :nervous: :thumbsup:


----------



## Godzilla-RR (Apr 18, 2008)

matt j said:


> Perfect-Touch for me, I've finally found a tuner to have faith in and we're finally getting all the problems and damage caused by the previous tuner sorted out.
> 
> Although... I did notice Tweenie had voted for RB :nervous: :thumbsup:


Yeah perfect-Touch is the one Im going to do a remap and more.. heard a lot about them, and few boy racers have recommended them, so I will find out once Tweeni has done some work to my GTR. and I shall let you know how perfect their touch really is!!
fingers crossed


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Godzilla-RR said:


> Yeah perfect-Touch is the one Im going to do a remap and more.. heard a lot about them, and few boy racers have recommended them, so I will find out once Tweeni has done some work to my GTR. and I shall let you know how perfect their touch really is!!
> fingers crossed


No Fingers crossed needed mate, your car will get the same treatment as everyone elses who comes here.

I voted for RB as i dont think its right to vote for yourself and the parts service they give me is 2nd to none.

Rob


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

rk tuning tops my list the best garage by far i think good value and very helpful always.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

what a waste off time,most of it,s based on were you live,and alot of the people who say i drive past x tuner to go to y tuner is probebly because x tuner as fooked them off because of some disagrement.and the CUSTOMER IS NOT ALWAYS RIGHT


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

nismoman said:


> what a waste off time,most of it,s based on were you live,and alot of the people who say i drive past x tuner to go to y tuner is probebly because x tuner as fooked them off because of some disagrement.and the CUSTOMER IS NOT ALWAYS RIGHT


How's the new engine Sean?

I only drive from Edinburgh to preston :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

nismoman said:


> what a waste off time,most of it,s based on were you live,and alot of the people who say i drive past x tuner to go to y tuner is probebly because x tuner as fooked them off because of some disagrement.and the CUSTOMER IS NOT ALWAYS RIGHT


What do you mean??

What's a waist of time?

It's a poll.

Mick


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Based on my experince I would vote Abbey, Perfect Touch, RB & RK.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i think if people want to vote mick thats fair enough,i to have voted,and yes it,s a poll i know that
but some peoples votes change as they have a right to,but dont you think mick as a person who runs a business like myself,there are people on here who chop and change tuners as they have a right to do,because they have disagreements,and because they dont turn out as they would like,and i know in my business you just think i,m sorry i can only do so much as a business,im not a fooking charity.and i look at some of the polls that go on and think well yes i can see why member x as now gone to tuner x from tuner y,and think but if members know the other side of the storys then perhaps they may think as i do that some off the polls on here are a waste of time because they may present results that could be interpritated as missleading.but then again if we dont have polls we would get to see were people are going,so in some ways they may be a good thing as it shows people are voting with there feet and changing tuners
just my thoughts and not a dig at anyone in perticular,dont know wether that makes sense or not mick


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

So where is GBH Motorsport on the list ..... ?

I've used them and Abbey, no complaints about either. Fine bunch of chaps all round.

Plus I get free coffee at one of them :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Robbie 733 said:


> So where is GBH Motorsport on the list ..... ?
> 
> I've used them and Abbey, no complaints about either. Fine bunch of chaps all round.
> 
> Plus I get free coffee at one of them :thumbsup:


Sorry about that mate.

I could only get 10 on the poll.


Mick


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I use three garages - a different one for each car (and one of the garages isn't even listed!). So I can't vote for more than one and can't vote for all the ones I use anyway!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive added 5 more options

mook


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

Still not seeing the garage I would recomend however, must be well known, did things with a GTS everyone else said would never happen before others went down the rout eof making very quick GTS's. Always been a rover person myself hence the lack of posts on here but am picking my new car, a GTR, up tomorrow and wouldn't take it anywhere else, not just because they did outstandign work on my rover and my gf's volvo but because I've seen their work on skylines as well, the fact is they know what they're doing with all cars. The fact the poll misses garages like this out makes it a fallacy from the outset, even ignoring the fact that most folk will go first and foremost to their local "specialist" up until the point they have a disagreement the poll will also be skewed by the "freshness" of a skyline owner dependant on how much work they have required to be done. A poll of recommended garages is a good idea, but a named/shamed area where experiences of different places can be discussed would probably have more impact, due to the opportunity to give more detail about an experience.

Ross


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm with perfect touch all the way on this one. I live in Bournemouth and trailor my car 130+ miles just for the TOP QUALITY service they provide me with. The guys there are very helpfull and go the extra mile, where other tuners ive used in the past will not.

Big thanks to Claudio, Rob, Justin and anyone else behind the scenes.

p.s Car made 830 BHP on race fuel.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

I travel 125 miles to Rising Sun Performance and although there are closer tuners to me, that's where my money goes.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> ive added 5 more options


But I still can't vote for more than one. I use three, one for each car


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> I voted for RB as i dont think its right to vote for yourself and the parts service they give me is 2nd to none.
> Rob


Your post make a refreshing change Rob. Too much tuner bashing on here.
Presume you were one of the guys next to smokey when I said hello last sunday (but I have never seen a piccy of you....I do watch the tweenies tho )


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

LMFAO! you must have seen me on the tweenies then mate 

I was sitting next to john, it wasnt until u walked off that he said who you was mate. will say hello next time i bump into ya.

Deffo credit to RB's, Rod has got a bloody good team there.

Rob


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> I was sitting next to john, it wasnt until u walked off that he said who you was mate. will say hello next time i bump into ya.


likewise!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> But I still can't vote for more than one. I use three, one for each car


its the only part of a poll i can't edit


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> But I still can't vote for more than one. I use three, one for each car


Cant you just vote for whoever works on your GT-R ? That seems fair.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

He has two GT-Rs mate.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

really? I never knew that. What other one you got john?


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> No Fingers crossed needed mate, your car will get the same treatment as everyone elses who comes here.
> 
> I voted for RB as i dont think its right to vote for yourself and the parts service they give me is 2nd to none.
> 
> Rob


Absolutely Rob. RB has helped me out with Cusco parts we desperately needed for last Sunday's Dutch Time Attack. Parts were delivered next day as promised and we won the race! Fantastic job. 


I voted for Gt-Art. Gary's mapping is magic and they have helped us winning the most prestigeous race in the Dutch Time Attack Pro Street Class (Pro drivers racing in streetlegal cars).

Henk


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

*Abbey All the Way*

Skilled, Honest & Reasonably priced.
This is the first time i've been able to use these atributes when discribing a garage! They were a breath of fresh air after so many experiences of garages poor pride in their work or just plain stupidity.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> really? I never knew that. What other one you got john?


Stage RSFour
White R33 GT-R
Midnight Purple II R34 GT-R


----------



## Edan (Jun 1, 2008)

it's all about SP Autos for me...andy resurrected the ol' shed i brought and turned her into what she is now. plus, as spearmint said earlier - i have yet to ask a question, no matter how minor, about a skyline that he can't answer!

...not to mention the atmosphere in the place (anyone that's been there'll know what i mean)  whenever i'm there even for a simple thing i usually end up staying for the best part of a whole day!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Stage RSFour
> White R33 GT-R
> Midnight Purple II R34 GT-R


I know about the bus and the ******, been in em both  
Didn't know about the 34. Nice...when did you pick that up ?


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

I voted Other


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Andy W get's my vote :clap:


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

ABBEY all the way!!!!!!!!!:clap: 

Best for advice and work on my car. Have made my car run sweet!!!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## supradave (Jun 10, 2008)

Abbey motorsport changed my life - i get action with chicks now and everything.


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

After getting ripped off by one on that list with work on my last R33, my current one only goes to Andy W at SP.

Excellent service, quick turnaround, honest prices and one of the friendliest place's I've ever been to.


----------



## COLIN (Dec 10, 2001)

*Abbey for me.*

Abbey have looked after my 34 since I got it, and I only have the highest praise. Friendly, knowledgable, efficient, and the coffee isn't too bad either. At the end of the day I am comfortable leaving my car with them. Thanks guys.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

*perfecttouch*


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I voted for Thor. 

I got great service from them at very reasonable rates. They also have a Dynapack in case anybody is interested.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Still can't vote


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

supradave said:


> Abbey motorsport changed my life - i get action with chicks now and everything.


Right, is it too late to change my vote ?

I've been using Abbey for years, and am still waiting for the 'Action with chicks' up-grade !!!!!!!!!




And No I won't accept Mark in his Saturday night outfit ! :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Still can't vote


Register again John


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

But then I'll have to ban him.


----------



## raymond0000 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have been to a few garages around the south coast all of which have been good at. But The lads at PERFECT TOUCH did wonders to my car ! within one road test they diagnosed a fault on my car that other Subaru specialists failed to pick up on! within an hour they solved the problem. They then fitted a new ECU and with a remap by rob my car was quickly increased to an extra 11.5 Bhp and Torque was increased by 20.1 Ibft. MAGIC ! I would recomend these guys all day long.....


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seeing as there's no option appearing, if it were available to vote for, I would vote for 

The Garage, in Motherwell, Scotland.

Built my rover coupe turbo which was 331 bhp on engine, 380 on gas, 362 bhp/tonne at max power. All fwd and the year it was built (2005) set the Scottish fwd 1/4 record while running road tyres. Did the missus volvo too which is a work in progress yet managed 387.5 bhp on a rough run that was aborted at 5500rpm (mapped to 7500) .

They know their stuff with all cars, wealth of experience on skylines etc, just bought myself a GTR and wont ake it anywhere else.

Ross


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Ross9 said:


> Seeing as there's no option appearing, if it were available to vote for, I would vote for
> 
> The Garage, in Motherwell, Scotland.
> 
> ...


what was your 1/4 that set the scot fwd 1/4 mile record?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

raymond0000 said:


> I have been to a few garages around the south coast all of which have been good at. But The lads at PERFECT TOUCH did wonders to my car ! within one road test they diagnosed a fault on my car that other Subaru specialists failed to pick up on! within an hour they solved the problem. They then fitted a new ECU and with a remap by rob my car was quickly increased to an extra 11.5 Bhp and Torque was increased by 20.1 Ibft. MAGIC ! I would recomend these guys all day long.....


did you use them before or after you designed micks website?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> did you use them before or after you designed micks website?


You don't miss much do you Mook:chuckle: :chuckle: 

Dave.


----------



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

I voted Gtart. Great mapping! Thanks a lot helped me getting 2nd price in the Dutch Time Attack semi-pro street class!!!

:squintdan :squintdan


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> did you use them before or after you designed micks website?


Before Mook.:smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Been to Abbey before and now booked into try out Perfect touch and Rob's magic...... 

Should be good .... will make my vote in 3 weeks time


----------



## Ross9 (Apr 16, 2008)

minifreak said:


> what was your 1/4 that set the scot fwd 1/4 mile record?


12.8 @ 114 off of a 2.21 60ft, August 2005 though, was a good time then but FWD has come on a long way since then. It was beaten the following year. Would have liked to try it at Santa Pod, Avon park etc rather than crail who's surface doesnt lend itself to fwd grip but never got the chance, before I sold it recently and it was a lot faster than when it did the time as well, about 50-60 bhp more and 130kg lighter than in 2005.

Anyway, I digress from the topic, thanks for the interest, credit to The Garage for the work put into the car, was a lot of fun but the GTR is definately a good step up.

Ross


----------



## spec nut (Jun 12, 2008)

Always done my servicing, good boys at Abbey!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Perfect touch for me ,will be using Tweenie again very soon !!!!!  
RB a close second ,for parts and general help.
Been a very big help to me in the last few months.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Why is it only possible to vote for one?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Why is it only possible to vote for one?


I could of put multiple votes on but that's not fair. I have a few cars but can only vote once.:chuckle: :chuckle: 

It's up to you John mate.


Mick


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Tommy F said:


> Mick
> 
> Has Rick from neverendless been dumped


hmm missed this


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

m6beg said:


> I could of put multiple votes on but that's not fair.


Why is it not fair? I have three cars and use three garages. Asking me to choose one out of those three is not fair surely?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

fuggles, interested to know why you use different garages for each car? Also never knew you had a 34 too, good work!


----------



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

Put down Abbey as i've used them once...Purely because they are the closest reputable tuner to me. 

Distance to drive makes a BIG difference!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Cardiff R33 said:


> fuggles, interested to know why you use different garages for each car? Also never knew you had a 34 too, good work!


One garage does my R33 which I've owned for ten years. they are not the exclusive garage but do most of the tuning and modifying work and all of the servicing. I haven't used them for the whol ten years but have done so for the last few.

One garage services my R34 and has done so since I purchased it recently. The car is an every day drive so not looking to tune it in a major way but you never know what small plans there are. Whatever I decide it will stay with this garage.

My Stagea is standard but is having some work done on it over the Summer. By and large it will remain in standard tune. The servicing and general maintenance is done by another garage.

My reasons for choosing different garages are because it suits me better that way. I also don't want to be seen to be promoting any one garage or tuner because, although I don't receive a penny for any of the work I do for the Club I feel it would be inapropriate to 'Big up' one garage or another over the rest. I personally don't subscribe to all this "my tuner is best" willy waving as everyone has different reasons for choosing different tuners and are often happy with their choice. In fact the whole thing really annoys the pants off me and I wish we'd ban people like that as they add nothing constructive to the debate and some of them are probably getting some dodgy back hander anyway!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

Andy W at SP Autos for me.

does everything mechanical, service, MOT great little one stop shop and all the coffee you can drink.

And the car goes to Abbey for mapping.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

John,

pm the garages and i'll add your votes manually


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

done


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

I see 6 votes for GTaRt but can see only 5 names behind it. Is that John Fuggles' vote I am missing?

Mook?



Henk


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes it will be.


----------



## R1456 (Mar 22, 2007)

GTART for me great bunch of lads and ladys there work is second to none i have been using them for over three years now and no complaints if you want some thing done right and to full potential its the place to go


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

Have not voted yet

as all the service work and general up keep is done at one small garage that is known for working on all japanese imports and basically anything else you can throw at them. very good mechanic old school.

the s14 drift car i do all the work on my self and the mapping is done by someone not on the list.

The R33 GTR is a combination of people, my very good friend and long term mechanic who used to build race engines has built 1 engine for me already and is in the process of building and putting together my RB30 build cant vote for him. the servicing is some at the same place as the drift car.

But the mapping and final checks on the RB30 will be carried out by Perfect Touch so will save my vote for them once i have used them and i am happy with what they have done.

Ps the reason the r33 is being re built after having £1000's and £1000's spent on at the previous tuner is basically there mapping is sh*t and not done for long term reliability. wont say names but most know anyway


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

Abbey Motorsport :thumbsup: 

Was there today, Very friendly and helpful.

Sorted me right out as always.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

..Still see no one in the Midlands, Im using TSL Motorsport in Nottingham next week for a full service - belts oil etc.

will report back on their service!


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Lamb said:


> PMSL at how Abbey were the first to vote for themselves!!!!....


The votes are listed in alphabetical order, so they probably didn't vote first.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Floyd said:


> The votes are listed in alphabetical order, so they probably didn't vote first.



I think he meant the first tuner to vote for them self's 




Smokey :clap:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Smokey 1 said:


> I think he meant the first tuner to vote for them self's


Also wonder how many of the 12 sub 30 posters who voted are aliases too...:nervous:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

matt j said:


> Also wonder how many of the 12 sub 30 posters who voted are aliases too...:nervous:


...or how many duplicate accounts.  


Yawn.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

cripes, what a sad accusation.

Abbeys have been on here forever and only have 5 more votes than PT and you still accuse them of "cheating"

next thing you'll be suggesting Ron at RK has voted for all his votes himself beceause his customers don't come on every thread "bigging him up" and he doesn't diss other tuners so can't possibly have any happy customers.

mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes it's all wrong! I think Mark should take his cars to Gt-aRt to get tuned, Tony should take his to RK Tuning and RK take his to Abbey. Then GT-aRt can take his to .... oh errr, hmmm. No that wont work.....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Just voted other.


ATEUK :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> cripes, what a sad accusation.
> 
> Abbeys have been on here forever and only have 5 more votes than PT and you still accuse them of "cheating"


No, I said I wonder how many of the 12 were aliases...
If I'd have said '**** me 12 people all sub 30 posts, looks like ringers to bump up numbers' then I could see your point.
However, I didn't I said I wonder how many of them were Aliases.
(Knowing 1st hand what's gone on and is still going on in the background I'd be surprised if throughout the poll there aren't several users with Aliases who daren't post under their normal username, think about it...)
Fecking sheep camp bollox which is getting boring.com

Surely a big company like Abbey would have no reason to cheat on a poll designed purely for the clique followers. It's not like it's a poll for; vote for the tuner that fecked you over the most now is it? (That's when I could see votes might actually mean something)

I've been on here forever too and you accused me of accusing Abbey of cheating on a popularity contest, like it actually matters too - who's sad now?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The last time this poll was run Abbey got 242 votes. Go figure!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> The last time this poll was run Abbey got 242 votes. Go figure!


The last time this poll was run it started in 2001, it had garages added at a later date, garages not added at all and ran for nearly 7 years. 
A lot of the people who voted don't even own Skylines anymore or have changed tuner as I have.

Go figure what exactly?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Oh come on Matt, your comment was plainly implied mate.



> Also wonder how many of the 12 sub 30 posters who voted are aliases too...


But, I've looked, and the answer to your question is - One (in the Abbey votes).

Can we please not turn this into a bun fight.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

moleman said:


> Oh come on Matt, your comment was plainly implied mate.


You have the right to read anything the way you want to mate.
It wasn't directed at or to you but the people it was directed at understood it I'm sure.

Don't you think you're being a little defensive? (I see you voted for Abbey)
Would you have reacted the same if I'd said the same about Perfect-Touch for example?



moleman said:


> But, I've looked, and the answer to your question is - None (in the Abbey votes at least).
> 
> Can we please not turn this into a bun fight.


Only if the Alias was from the same IP address. come on.

I have no problem in saying what I mean and if I want to call Abbey liars I'd simply do so.

As for the bun fight, I don't see anyone starting a fight, looks more like a discussion to me. Certainly no animosity.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*The same IP address...*



moleman said:


> Oh come on Matt, your comment was plainly implied mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had placed my vote from home there would be no duplicate IP Address.

We also allow customers to have internet access. 
And what they do when they are logged on is up to them but would display our IP Address if they had voted on the poll during this time.

And as some people are very petty I do work for Abbey Motorsport Ltd but my Pulsar GTi-R and 1 of my R32GTR where looked after before I worked here.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Matt, User IPs and registration IPs are two different things. Reg IPs will show a match.

Scott, doesn't matter if custmers use your computer, it just shows as another IP for that username.

e.g, Both Mick and John show up as same as Tweenierob. I'm pretty sure they don't live together.  


Matt, there is no defensivness in my post. You alluded to people fixing the poll. I checked and gave you the result.

For the record, I have informed both Cem and Tony that I will not moderate threads where Abbey are in dispute because cynical people will read something into it, so yes, I would have done the same if you'd have said the same about PT or any other Tuner.

Iain


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

RedHotGTR said:


> If I had placed my vote from home there would be no duplicate IP Address.
> 
> And as some people are very petty I do work for Abbey Motorsport Ltd but my Pulsar GTi-R and 1 of my R32GTR where looked after before I worked here.


Scott, you're on the right track with what I meant about same IP address but for some reason you're all missing the point.

As for being petty LMAO.  



moleman said:


> Matt, User IPs and registration IPs are two different things. Reg IPs will show a match.
> 
> Matt, there is no defensivness in my post. You alluded to people fixing the poll. I checked and gave you the result.
> 
> ...


So if I'd have registered as new user from one of my works PCs say in Kazakhstan, some 3,500 miles away from home (rather than just logging on under my known user name) and then voted under my Alias, you'd have known it was me? Really?
I think you may have the wrong end of the stick Iain perhaps you should reread the comments posted previously...

It was actually you Iain who mentioned duplicate accounts, I mentioned Aliases, perhaps that alludes you to duplicate voting but I guess with the 2 explainations I've given you still can't comprehend the fact that there may be people who don't want to vote under their known username for fear of repercussions through the clique bashing that goes on around here.

Why is it too dificult to undertsand the difference between;
"Also wonder how many of the 12 sub 30 posters who voted are aliases too..."
and,
"Also wonder how many of the 12 sub 30 posters who voted were cheating mother humpers who have voted twice..."
So if you have an Alias it automatically means you are dishonest and will vote twice? Perhaps you're in a better position to know than me and I bow to your superior knowledge given your moderating tools.

Still nothing further from Fuggles then? Does that mean you accept the previous thread had run it course and was out of date, people have changed tuners and 'camps' but hey 242 people voted for Abbey so they must be the most popular then. 'Go figure'? Pretty lame to be honest John.

Ahh **** it, you know what, you're right and I'm wrong.
I apologise as I really can't be ar$ed - Sorry Abbey Motorsport for implying you were cheating.
Can we all be friends again?  (You don't have to answer that  I'll save you from using the profanity)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Matt, not wading in, but not unless someone registered on two different PC's, and then voted on those PC's, and had never logged into the "other" accunt on either PC, we would see the two accounts on the same page.


so, if you DID register an account in Kasakstan (sp), you would have to Vote on that PC, with that username, and never have logged into your Matt J account , for the "alias" not to show up.

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

> So if I'd have registered as new user from one of my works PCs say in Kazakhstan, some 3,500 miles away from home (rather than just logging on under my known user name) and then voted under my Alias, you'd have known it was me? Really?


Matt,

I'm not going to go into a "how to" but, probably mate yes, because you log on as Matt J over there too. If you never logged on as Matt J over there, then you'd be correct.



> you're right and I'm wrong.





I knew you'd see sense.  lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> so, if you DID register an account in Kasakstan (sp), you would have to Vote on that PC, with that username, and never have logged into your Matt J account , for the "alias" not to show up.


Bingo - So for other people like me who have at least 4 works PC's and 3 personal it's quite plausible :clap: 
Don't you just love MythBusters.

Not that I have an Alias mind or that I voted twice or more times! lol

I won't correct your spelling of where I work Mike as that might be seen as petty :nervous: 
Joke, FFS!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> I won't correct your spelling of where I work Mike as that might be seen as petty :nervous:
> Joke, FFS!


hence my (sp) i know i cna't splel 

you are in fact totally right with your "alias" theory, it would work that way, but seems like a fairly pointless excercise imho

mook


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> you are in fact totally right with your "alias" theory, it would work that way, but seems like a fairly pointless excercise imho


Pointless in your honest opinion perhaps but I know of several people who wouldn't want their former tuner to find out (not that they know they are the former tuner if you follow?) they are unhappy and are 'on the move' - see a need then? Some people don't like tuner wars or getting caught in the clique cross fire. I'm not saying I agree hence why I originally said "I wonder"


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

well i htink we should all vote for Ron at RK and be done with it

lol

mook


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> well i htink we should all vote for Ron at RK and be done with it


I've already voted now, can I vote again as I have 3 other cars, like John did?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Three other cars. All Skylines? In that case why not.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Three other cars. All Skylines? In that case why not.


Oops, my mistake didn't realise from the title it was Skylines only.
Isn't the Stagea based on a Laurel platform though John?
Had my X5 mapped by one of the garages in the list so still don't see how yours is such a special case?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The Stagea is based on a number of vehicles but as this forum caters for Skylines, GT-Rs and Stageas (Stagea OC) it counts


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Abbey Motorsport*

Six years, from stock R33 GT-R to the current 450+ power & torque build. We've had our disagreements, who doesn't? They have saved me several grand by telling me not to waste my money on many occasions after I've seen a nice shiny bit to go on the car. They know these cars, and the attention to detail on the custom work is superb. The end result? Damn near my definition of automotive perfection.


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

*Abbey Motorsport*

Ive been a customer for 6 or 7 years now, 3 cars built to various specs and a whole load of fun. The same reasons as stated by others already

Pope


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not wishing to piss on anyones fire-BUT I would be amazed if Abbey were beaten in this vote.There known nation and even world wide and compared to alot of other a Skyline tuners have been around a long time.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

if im honest, this poll is semi worthless.

it only shows who can be bothered to vote or been told to come in here and vote by others. 
i mean theres over 270 users online at this min, yet this poll thats been running for weeks and only 130 people have voted.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not forgetting owners that work/build there own cars-theres a few on here now.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

m6beg said:


> I am very glad to see Matsson is going to get the full potential out of his car.
> 
> Nice to have you in the stable Matsson. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Hi Mick!

I will have a update soon on the car about 2 weeks.
Thanks for all the help Mick :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I have much more people to thank but i am going to do that when the car its
finished.

Mats


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

minifreak said:


> if im honest, this poll is semi worthless.
> 
> it only shows who can be bothered to vote or been told to come in here and vote by others.
> i mean theres over 270 users online at this min, yet this poll thats been running for weeks and only 130 people have voted.



But about 80% of the users on line dont own a Skyline or live in the UK. There seems to be a lot of daydreamers on here recently.





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

moleman said:


> e.g, Both Mick and John show up as same as Tweenierob. I'm pretty sure they don't live together.


not one to spread roumers but we do  


Smokey


----------



## sdj_R33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Abey Motorsport all the way. Outstanding bunch of guys (and a gal!). Can't fault them!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

PMSL @ Smokey.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I picked my car up from *RK* in the week after a complete engine rebuild and I am over the moon!!:clap: :clap: 

I am still running the car in, and a the rate I rack up miles it'll be a few months before it is up to full power. 

Ron replaced the internals with forged pistons, rods, cams, manifolds and beefed up N1 oil pump along with all the extras needed to support 500bhp on stock (steel) turbos. If any thing the engine is over spec'd, but I like doing things only once.

All in all I was pleasantly surprised at the bill, with none of that _"[Gulp], here's all the credit cards I own plus a few organs"_ type awkward moments when presented with a bill 30% bigger than you were expecting.

All in all I did not think such a spec was possible on such a realistic budget.:smokin: 

Many many thanks Ron!!!!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

*He's a quite guy who refreshingly does not have to blow his own trumpet, but has been around since the begining. :bowdown1:*


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Scott, glad you got the old girl up and running again


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

I used TSL Motorsport in Keyworth last week.

Work carried out to the vehicle included diffs / gearbox transmission / engine oil replace with full-race oils including redline. Brake fluids renewed. Trust cam belt. 3 new Aux belts. NGK spark plugs. Filters blown out. wheel balancing. rethreading a head bolt & replacement of some clips etc besides some other stuff.

Cant recommend these guys enough, amazing attention to detail and kept in constant contact with me when they found bits that needed sorting...including a call telling me the cam belt tensioner had previously been fitted incorrectly and manually locked off by god-knows-who! so im lucky to still have an engine!! 

Big thanks to Graham and the team at TSL! Top guys and extremely enthusiastic. :thumbsup: 

A+++


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> I used TSL Motorsport in Keyworth last week.
> 
> Work carried out to the vehicle included diffs / gearbox transmission / engine oil replace with full-race oils including redline. Brake fluids renewed. Trust cam belt. 3 new Aux belts. NGK spark plugs. Filters blown out. wheel balancing. rethreading a head bolt & replacement of some clips etc besides some other stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah i remember Graham at Trent Saab Limited (TSL) telling me i should upgrade my brakes some years ago.. just a tell i might add, then i remember spam phone calls from the same person ''your brakes are here come over £1200 etc etc''

Guess they needed extra work at the time, hope that attitude has improved..


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

> Yeah i remember Graham at Trent Saab Limited (TSL) telling me i should upgrade my brakes some years ago.. just a tell i might add, then i remember spam phone calls from the same person ''your brakes are here come over £1200 etc etc''
> 
> Guess they needed extra work at the time, hope that attitude has improved..



... so what exactly happened then? cant beleive they would buy and fit the part without you giving them the nod to do so.  

the guys are constantly busy with subarus and evos...and the odd GTR now and then.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Just been to Perfect Touch yesterday and all I can say is they are brilliant...:bowdown1: 

Best customer services ever (BTW I have been to few garages in the past) and they took time to speak and explain to you what they do.... non of the arrogant and big headed attitudes you get from some other garage 

Big Thanks to Rob and the crew, ROb is just amazing at what he does, well happy with the final results... totally transformed my car :clap: 

THANKS ROB!!:wavey: 

Only downside is that the Town centre there are pretty rubbish, it consist about 8 shops and 5 of them were closed down. Ended up sitting in Sainsbury with coffee and newspaper with some OAP for about 2hours  

My vote has now gone to PT for definite..... will be back again very soon...


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Can I just add that any garage that give's out a complimentary loan vehicle, because the battery had gone flat so it needs a bit of use, get's my vote everytime.

Even if the said vehicle is predominately bright orange and seems to struggle to do more than 60 miles to a tank full of un-leaded ..... :chuckle: 

Thanks Tony ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

well i guess Mick may have to start another thread now


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Hahaha, PMSL!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Makes some of the previous posts a bit strange. After what John said about the treatment of his car there (not by Rob) a comment like


> Best customer services ever (BTW I have been to few garages in the past) and they took time to speak and explain to you what they do.... non of the arrogant and big headed attitudes you get from some other garage


 seems odd 
Anyway, need to add TR racing to the poll now


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> Anyway, need to add TR racing to the poll now


Why? It was only ever started by someone as a unsubtle marketing tool by someone anyway.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

What about The Garage up in Scotland....

Thats who I'd vote for, but I cant.

Only other ones I've dealt with are RB, Abbey and RK. RB are very helpfull over the phone  and Abbey helped me out with a few problems at Oulton park


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Why? It was only ever started by someone as a unsubtle marketing tool by someone anyway.


No it wasn't John. And that is a fact

Mick


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Then I apologise and stand corrected. It is what it has become however


----------



## ALKY-MALKY (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi im new to this forum but i've got to give RK TUNING my vote 100%.
Top quality workmanship and very reasonbly priced. If your looking for good honest advise and a tuner you can trust Rons your man.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

RB for me, the only garage to work on my car


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> What about The Garage up in Scotland....
> 
> Thats who I'd vote for, but I cant.


Yep, I'd second that one, another vote for The Garage :bowdown1:..... but I can't.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

as Middlehurst had no votes, ive replaced it with "The garage"

vote away 

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> as Middlehurst had no votes, ive replaced it with "The garage"
> 
> vote away
> 
> mook


but somehow SP auto's got deleted, so ive reinstated them but it won't let me add any more

sorry guys

mook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I reckon delete the ones that don't pay to sponsor the site at least then those that do will get something extra for their money


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I now after recent events would not recommend Claudio at Perfect Touch to anyone.








Smokey


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Im supprised that the banner Add at the Top RHS of the screen hasnt been edited as it still advertises that Rob maps for Perfect Touch.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

minifreak said:


> Im supprised that the banner Add at the Top RHS of the screen hasnt been edited as it still advertises that Rob maps for Perfect Touch.


Well to be honest with you i have asked on many occasions for it to be removed as my car is on there. I do not want my car to be associated with these people now Rob has gone.

Mick


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

****ing hell, not only do i pay his wages, now my brother's finding work for me to do on here. git! :chairshot

Mick, I've been in touch with Rob on this too. It actually expired a few days after i thought, and theres a period of grace which it is currently running in. As i said to rob, if claudio does renew, it will have to be with a revised banner.

We can't edit it without the advertisers consent, and its so late in the day its worth letting expire.

mook


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

> I now after recent events would not recommend Claudio at Perfect Touch to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how the forum winds change...looks like RB And RK are the ones that never seem to get any sh*t...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> Funny how the forum winds change...looks like RB And RK are the ones that never seem to get any sh*t...


oh cripes, who just opened a can of worms.

shhhhhhh


mook


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> Funny how the forum winds change...looks like RB And RK are the ones that never seem to get any sh*t...


Silly boy :runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway:


Mick


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> ****ing hell, not only do i pay his wages, now my brother's finding work for me to do on here. git! :chairshot
> 
> 
> 
> mook



Sorry dude, you just didnt look busy enough this week so i thought id give you something to do:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

another vote for RK, thanks Ron for sorting out the 34 last week


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

I fixed my own car today after an annoying missfire at idle and low revs.

Wooooooo. Me!

Mr Bell fixed my gearbox when it poo'd itself at Donnington this year in double quick time.:thumbsup:

TDi PLC sorted me a wonderfull fuelling system and tweaked my map for poor fuel economy but big grins.

Abbey boys have given me great service in the past and heaps of advice.:bowdown1:

And TDi North give me cheap servicing for fixing their lights!:nervous:


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Some old posts in here but I picked up one about the number of viewers compared to the number of contributors including dreamers. I am one of them ,- have always used one garage when I owned a GTST for a few years but now have an R33 GTR and due to changed circumstances am looking to find out what other owners have experienced at garages that are closer and more convenient,- they might not be better though!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

is it possible to get tr racing added to this poll list, i think they deserve some recognition.

:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi Kev,

As messed up as it sounds, i'd rather not be on the poll.
90% of the votes for PT are customers of mine and it will just get to awkward to swap about etc. I'm also on a mission to stay away from any of the past threads, I believe our work speaks for itself going by workload and general grapevine talk.
Dont get me wrong though i appreciate any thanks we get!!

You booked the trackday yet? 

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

make you right tweenie, you've got a fresh slate now, a chance to let your work speak for itself without any of the politics that went before.

now buy that banner ad 

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> now buy that banner ad


Or change your signature. lol


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Sold..

WIll try and do it tonight.

Rob


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

*fair play*

hey robbo, yeah u make a good point, i love the whole fresh new start idea. u guys know im a fan anyway. 

i wish i could do the trackday, but we both know i need to invest a bit more cash in my baby yet, else it'll be a long tow home. WHEELS AND TYRES WOULD BE A START!!! :runaway: LOL

kev (see you soon.......hopefully :bawling


----------



## DavidKnell (Apr 27, 2005)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> Funny how the forum winds change...looks like RB And RK are the ones that never seem to get any sh*t...


Having just replaced the seal around a rear quarter-light on my car, here's what happened when I took it to RK a few years back:
- new CV joint (fine, except that the gaiter had split come this year's MoT and whoever did it left the steering wheel at 45 degrees when the car's pointing straight ahead);
- HICAS problem not sorted out, and the control unit left loose in the boot, dangling by its wires;
- Rear quarter light replaced; seal badly fitted -> wind noise, and my replacing it today;
- Bill a bit of a shock; individual items billed at significantly more than previously agreed in writing.

Strange to say, I've not been back.

--Dave


----------



## batman r32 gtr (Nov 14, 2008)

Rising sun performance all the way!!!top garage top people very helpfull rich and damo top blokes


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Gor blimey :nervous:

the time is coming close for me to get my car to a garage for a forged rebuild/mapping/clutch rep etc etc :clap: - I have all the bits nearly but after reading this thread I'm un the wiser


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

mate where abouts are you? read it all, take it all in! i recommend TR racing.

kev


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Cambs mate, doesn't matter on distance though as the gtr will be trailored to the garage

yep - Robs putting a quote together for me :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

sweet 

kev


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

& Quote me happy he has, thanks for that Rob


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I use Eurospec down in Guilford, I have found them to be both friendly and knowledgeable , they get the :thumbsup: from me.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> I use Eurospec down in Guilford, I have found them to be both friendly and knowledgeable , they get the :thumbsup: from me.



Where abouts in Guildford?

And what have they done to your car mate?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but GT-ART for me. They are the nearest to home and they seem pretty good


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I reckon this poll should be re-started for 2010


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been to Unit 8 in blackburn, top guys they only work on two skylines but mark the mechanic has worked around and with skylines for a long time. but going to RB's in a couple of weeks to get the cambelt done


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

ru' said:


> I reckon this poll should be re-started for 2010


Get cracking then :thumbsup: It's not my turn cos I did the Bono poll :chuckle:


----------



## MikeFinlayson (Dec 23, 2008)

RB Motorsport


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

going to the boys at RB on thursday to get me brake disc's done 

Yeah Mark at unit 8 is great, im one of the Skylines


----------



## nap (Apr 15, 2008)

i am looking for a garage to do a few small jobs on mine.
i live in hereford. (herefordshire)
i have so little time off work and fiend this a big problem.were is the nearest place to hereford ?


----------



## dr evil (Apr 21, 2010)

SP AUTO'S for me,,andy has looked after my car for the 5 year's i have had my car and has done all the work on it,,,and abbey for all my tuneing,,,and a big thank you to both :bowdown1:


----------

